# My cat stories! (how my cats were found and named)



## Cheshirecatlover (Aug 2, 2009)

Yo-Yo:

One day, on the way back home from school, I found the cutest grey tabby. He was wet, stinky, and was hiding in a paper bag. I felt sorry for him, so I took him home. I begged my mom to keep him, and thankfully, I got my wish. So I took him into the kitchen to get him something to eat. I put him on the counter, so I could get the cat food. When I turned around to check on him, he was sniffing at the stove! I took him and put him back on the counter, and he kept wanting to examine the stove, and, since he was walking back and forth, I called him Yo-Yo.

Tramp:

Well, a while ago, before Oddball died, and before she was blind, she loved to go outside. She would usually stay outside for a few days, and I would always put food out on the front porch for her. Until one day, I looked out my window, a strange kitten came at my door and started eating O.B's food! I opened the door and it ran away. the next day, OddBall came home with the kitten following close behind, and they both wandered into the house. I took the small kitten and put her ouside, but she just ended up coming back in again. She had a bad attitude, was a stray, and acted like a guy, so I named her after Tramp, from "Lady and the Tramp". we've had her ever since.

Lucky:

A long time ago, I had a childhood friend, and his cat had kittens. He called me and asked me if I wanted one, and I agreed. I arrived at his house and the smallest of the litter was climbing up my leg, I chose that one, and he said her name was lucky, becaused she almost died after she was born. I took her in, and my family was really happy, until......

Pud-Pud:

...Lucky had run away, and was gone for a few days. When she finally got back, we took her to the vet, to see if she picked up any kind of sickness. When we got there, the vet said she was healthy, except for one thing, she was pregnant. When she had her kittens. We named them Curly (he had a curly tail like a pig, and his front paws were deformed, so he hopped like a rabbit. He was also given to my old babysitter, who just phoned me and is going to send pictures of him), larry, Moe (oddly enough, she was a GIRL), and Ki-Kat (My brother was little, and couldnt say kitty cat). the last one looked like a grey ball of fur. We called him Pud-Pud. He had a deformed paw and walked on three legs. Pud-Pud, or Pudsy, has been my best friend ever since. He even follows me like a dog!


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

First off welcome to the forum!  Second love the stories! I have one kinda like the too just go to the meet my kitty section and click on 'an interesting story' and there she is! They all sound cute,especially Pudgy!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Lovely cat stories. They all sound so cute x x

seashell


----------



## Cheshirecatlover (Aug 2, 2009)

MyCatRocks1121 said:


> First off welcome to the forum!  Second love the stories! I have one kinda like the too just go to the meet my kitty section and click on 'an interesting story' and there she is! They all sound cute,especially Pudgy!


thankies! I really love all my cats and, at one time, we had 13 all in one house! I swear we went through like, 1 bag a week of food. We couldnt take care of all of them, so we gave them to friends. actually, one of our friends called us a few weeks ago and gave us an update on my pudsys brother!


----------

